# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Maquinaria agricola para maiz

## Ngalindo

Quisiera saber si en el Perú hay maquinaria agrícola para sembrar y cosechar maíz. Asimismo quisiera saber los precios y también las especificaciones de ambas maquinarias.Temas similares: Maquinaria Agrícola BUSCANDO PROVEEDORES SERIOS PARA EXPORTACION DE PALTA HASS/FUERTE , MANGO KENT Y UVA RED GLOBE - ADEMAS COMPRAMOS MAIZ CHALA PARA GANADO VACUNO Y MAIZ AMARILLO DURO GRANEADO. Artículo: Importaciones de maquinaria agrícola sumaron US$ 6.3 millones en primer bimestre Camara de Video para Maquinaria Agricola Maquinaria Agrícola desde Bashan China

----------


## raulmsc

Estimado Ngalindo; 
     He recorrido varios campos de cultivos en varias ciudades de nuestro querido Peru, en mis viajes realizado no he visto maquinaria agricola para cosechar maiz, lo que si he visto una vez es sembrar maiz con sembradora de algodon(al cual le hicieron un arreglo). Tengo entendido que las primeras semana de Julio habra una feria tecnologica de equipos para la agricultura en la ciudad de Ica seria bueno que vayas y expongas tus requerimientos. Seria bueno que revisaras esta informacion en internet.  
Atte.
Raul M.
Cel.:996241414

----------


## POWELL INGENIERIA

Ngalindo:  CONJUNTO SM 01 b.jpg 1700 F.jpg 2400 F.jpg Folleto_Sembradora.jpg  
Presentamos nuestra línea de sembradoras para tractores de 30 HP y menores.
Tenemos equipos desde 2 hasta 14 surcos. Inclusive tenemos equipos manuales.
Le sugerimos visiten nuestra página www.powellingenieria.com y se pongan en contacto con nosotros.
Podemos configurar el equipo de acuerdo con sus necesidades.

----------

